# Changes for 2015 - travel services



## awa (Nov 29, 2014)

We just had an owner update in Las Vegas and were told that in 2015, Platinum members will be able to buy travel services at 30 cents per point.  We are at the gold level and were not tempted to buy 20,000 more points from DRI.  But I am wondering if that's true.  The website still says 9 cents per point for gold and 10 cents per point for platinum.  Has anyone else heard this story?


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2014)

With salesmen it's always hard to say what's fact and what's fiction. DRI has made some downgrades to their "Elite" membership services in the last few years. For instance, we're Silver Elite members and typically have extra points each year. In the past we were able to "sell" them back to DRI at a pretty hefty discount over what we paid in MF's. Last year they eliminated that option for Silver Elite members all together. I believe, but wouldn't swear to it, that Silver Elite members are no longer supposed to use the Elite check in at the resorts.

I'm sure there have been other changes/downgrades to our membership but, to be honest, I stopped paying attention. Not that we were prospects to increase our ownership interest anyway but, when a company downgrades it's elite member benefits, it creates very little desire for me to increase my ownership interest with that company.

Rule #1 for me: NEVER buy anything based on a promise that has conditions, can be changed or removed. That goes for loyalty programs as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 30, 2014)

Old Silver Elite members now do not have the US Today newspaper delivery to their villas in the morning at Greensprings Vacation Resort in Williamsburg VA. You must drive to the check in desk to pick up the newspaper. Also Platinum members in the past did not have to pay for their Platinum membership in II now you do at a reduce cost.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2014)

Is there any benefits to being Silver Elite anymore? Like I said, NEVER buy on a promise that can be broken by the developer. I learned that lesson long ago when DRI closed the "owners" lounge at Polo Towers shortly after selling out the resort. The "owners" lounge is now office space.

But it's not just DRI. Look at any loyalty program and you'll see this type of change. When to many achieve a certain status level, they move the posts by devaluing the lowest or lower levels.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 30, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> Old Silver Elite members now do not have the US Today newspaper delivery to their villas in the morning at Greensprings Vacation Resort in Williamsburg VA. You must drive to the check in desk to pick up the newspaper. Also Platinum members in the past did not have to pay for their Platinum membership in II now you do at a reduce cost.



According to the website, 2014 benefits include the USA today for Silver Elite members. I found nothing for 2015 benefits. This sounds like a resort decision rather than corporate. However, Marriott went to pick up at the desk rather than delivering the paper directly to the rooms a couple of years ago. 

To be honest, I don't care if it's delivered or just available at the desk. Some days I read it, others I don't. I know it's a benefit wasted in a lot of guests and one of those expenses that most resorts figure they can do without.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 1, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> Is there any benefits to being Silver Elite anymore? Like I said, NEVER buy on a promise that can be broken by the developer. I learned that lesson long ago when DRI closed the "owners" lounge at Polo Towers shortly after selling out the resort. The "owners" lounge is now office space.
> 
> But it's not just DRI. Look at any loyalty program and you'll see this type of change. When to many achieve a certain status level, they move the posts by devaluing the lowest or lower levels.



I have a Silver Elite membership and I'm glad they still provide a pending request service and view upgrade, even though the upgrade price has gone up to $129. I'd love to get to Gold so I could use the preferred unit reservation, but I certainly won't be buying points from DRI to get to Gold.


----------

